# Are your chi's as picky as mine are?



## ChiRescueRanger526 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else has had the issue that I've had with my two small little beasts.. LOL.

Firstly Belle has had noticeable hair loss on both her neck and belly are. The hair on her belly has never grown back, but the hair on her neck has. I have tried different brands of foods with her and the one I've stuck with (because I could afford it) is the Earthborn Small Breed dog food. They all love it. 

A few months back I had them on Canidae which they weren't thrilled about. They ate it of course but it just wasn't working. Than when my roommate was here they ate Taste of The Wild. 

When Belle was a baby she didn't really eat the greatest food so I'm sure that contributed to the hair loss on her belly area. 

I'm considering switching to Acana when the Earthborn is done. They've tried two small bags of Acana as treats and they loved it. 

Just wondering what you feed and what've found to be good food for your kids..  

THea


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I feed Wellness Simple, Lamb & Rice, canned. I've pretty much tried every food out there, minus full on raw (we tried premade raw). All of my pups do fabulous on Wellness Simple. They don't do well on any kibble, so that's a big limitation. They stay too thin without some sort of carb, all meat choices are to rich for mine, and they don't do well with lots of grains either. Raw is out for a few reasons. It would take them a year to chew through the bones. :lol: I don't have time to mess with all the meat, bone, organ, yada yada ratio. I don't even put that much thought into my own diet. :lol: So we went with a food with a simple protein, simple carb, not a lot of ingredients, canned because there is less processing than kibble, meaning they are getting more nutrients, and it's the only food that hasn't caused any problems with their tummy for 2 years. With that all said, no one diet will work for every pup.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas eats TOTW but he'll eat anything he can get his mouth on.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm having massive pickyness issues ATM with little Chloe. When she's got something she likes in front of her (cooked chicken or salmon or a scrambled egg) she's a little piggy but she's on and off her regular food ZP and raw pork or turkey mince ATM. Some days she flat out won't look at it, some days she plays with it but only eats a little and other days she eats it like she's not picky at all. I'm going to order some ZP cans and K9 naturals and put those into the rotation. She ate a bit of TOTW this morning but wouldn't touch it yesterday so I'm unsure if I should order another bag of that.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby eats Fromm and is not a big eater, but he loves his food. Prior to being on Fromm, he had tummy trouble. It was the best decision I've made. He loves it, and it is a great kibble. I'd 100% enthusiastically recommend it! 

In my experience, a healthy dog will **usually** not starve itself. Pick a good food and feed it. Leave it down for 15 minutes per meal, then pick it up. If they didn't eat that time, maybe they will be hungry enough at the next meal to. 

** That is general advice. There are some dogs, like Caitlin's Gemma or Sarah's Chloe, who will waste away before they eat something they don't want. In that case, it's a matter of variety and trying until you finally find something they will eat. It isn't easy.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx was very picky when we first brought him home. The only thing he would eat was a food that the breeder had him on that I didn't like.

In the end I just decided I could be more stubborn than him and had a show down with the food. In the end I felt horrible for taking his food away after 15 minutes but he now eats anything that I put in front of him.

We are trying to decide what food to switch him to because he has been very itchy on ZP lately. We are trying to decide between Orijen and Fromm but I am not sure which one we are going with yet.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx was very picky when we first brought him home. The only thing he would eat was a food that the breeder had him on that I didn't like.
> 
> In the end I just decided I could be more stubborn than him and had a show down with the food. In the end I felt horrible for taking his food away after 15 minutes but he now eats anything that I put in front of him.
> 
> We are trying to decide what food to switch him to because he has been very itchy on ZP lately. We are trying to decide between Orijen and Fromm but I am not sure which one we are going with yet.


I'd recommend Acana over Orijen. I think Orijen is too high protein for our little Chis. Personally, I've loved Fromm!!! Toby made a total 180 on it, he's thriving! 

Make sure you get the grain free versions of them, of course.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I'd recommend Acana over Orijen. I think Orijen is too high protein for our little Chis. Personally, I've loved Fromm!!! Toby made a total 180 on it, he's thriving!
> 
> Make sure you get the grain free versions of them, of course.


Jaxx did okay when I had him on Orijen before I switched to ZP but Acana gives him diarrhea really bad. I thought he would do better on Acana than Orijen since I had read that Orijen was so high in protein but something in the Acana Grasslands did not agree with his tummy at all. We had several trips to the vet last summer trying to figure out what was wrong and ended up switching food just because we couldn't figure out anything else to do. As soon as we switched the diarrhea went away.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx did okay when I had him on Orijen before I switched to ZP but Acana gives him diarrhea really bad. I thought he would do better on Acana than Orijen since I had read that Orijen was so high in protein but something in the Acana Grasslands did not agree with his tummy at all. We had several trips to the vet last summer trying to figure out what was wrong and ended up switching food just because we couldn't figure out anything else to do. As soon as we switched the diarrhea went away.


Wow, that's the first time I've heard that! 

I don't think I will ever take Toby off Fromm unless I have no choice or the formula changes. He's done so great on it!!! No tummy troubles at all. The same thing that happened to Jaxx on Acana happened to Toby on ZP, that was why we switched. We couldn't find any other reason for his issues. As soon as we changed food, he was fine. WE LOVEEEEE FROMM!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe we will try Fromm see how Jaxx does on it. 
I love ZP but he has become so itchy since his last bag of ZP. I hate seeing him itching and licking all the time.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Wow, that's the first time I've heard that!
> 
> I don't think I will ever take Toby off Fromm unless I have no choice or the formula changes. He's done so great on it!!! No tummy troubles at all. The same thing that happened to Jaxx on Acana happened to Toby on ZP, that was why we switched. We couldn't find any other reason for his issues. As soon as we changed food, he was fine. WE LOVEEEEE FROMM!


Which one of the Fromm 4 Star grain free do you feed Toby? 
Wow Fromm is a lot cheaper than even Orijen. Hubby could actually know how much I spend on Jaxx's food on Fromm. I have been hiding how much his food costs for a while.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Which one of the Fromm 4 Star grain free do you feed Toby?
> Wow Fromm is a lot cheaper than even Orijen. Hubby could actually know how much I spend on Jaxx's food on Fromm. I have been hiding how much his food costs for a while.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's great- on small bag lasts Toby almost two months and he is bigger than Jaxx! $14 for two months isn't bad at all. That's why I scoff when people complain that quality food is too expensive!

I feed the game bird flavor. It was recommended by Zorana and Toby loves it!!! Although I've heard good things about every one of the four star grain free varieties. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> It's great- on small bag lasts Toby almost two months and he is bigger than Jaxx! $14 for two months isn't bad at all. That's why I scoff when people complain that quality food is too expensive!
> 
> I feed the game bird flavor. It was recommended by Zorana and Toby loves it!!! Although I've heard good things about every one of the four star grain free varieties.
> 
> ...


I think I am going to go ahead and order Jaxx a bag. I wish Amazon had it available on Amazon Prime.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I think I am going to go ahead and order Jaxx a bag. I wish Amazon had it available on Amazon Prime.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You'll have to let me know how you like it 

When I went to Florida for Christmas, I had my mom order a bag and have it delivered there. She ordered from amazon but it wasn't prime and took forever. Mr. Chewy and PetFoodDirect both sell it. PetFlow does too, but only has the 12 pound bags, which would last a chi a year!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am a big fan of Wellness. Gilda wouldnt eat anything but yogurt for months until I found Wellness (she eats the whitefish CORE)
When we rescued Pico, he was on Pedigree. He switched himself to Wellness in 2 days by spitting out the Pedigree pieces and eating the Wellness.
Pico had small patches of hair missing from one ear, his chin and one foot as well as a small growth on his paw when we got him... All were resolved with 6 weeks on Wellness small breed kibble. Plus he is well muscled now with a shiny coat and shiny eyes. I really believe in the stuff.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> You'll have to let me know how you like it
> 
> When I went to Florida for Christmas, I had my mom order a bag and have it delivered there. She ordered from amazon but it wasn't prime and took forever. Mr. Chewy and PetFoodDirect both sell it. PetFlow does too, but only has the 12 pound bags, which would last a chi a year!
> 
> ...


I saw that Amazon wanted $9 for shipping so I went over to PetFoodDirect. I am usually cheap though and unless Amazon has dog food under Prime I go somewhere else because their shipping for dog food seems so expensive.

Dang I forgot Ebates again and they even had a coupon code for PetFoodDirect.com for 10% off.


----------

